
Users Given Less Than 24 Hours to Decide Fate of Ethereum - aakilfernandes
http://aakilfernandes.github.io/users-given-less-than-24-hours-to-decide-fate-of-ethereum
======
Diamons
The cynic in me is starting to wonder if all these articles about Ethereum are
nothing more than PR releases.

~~~
aakilfernandes
I'm pretty sure PR releases are supposed to be positive =) This is pretty
negative.

